# Keeping the crud out of your fixture plate holes



## Majorstrain (Sep 18, 2011)

Just a tip that might be helpful to some.

When I first made my fixture plate I tried to think of a quick and easy way to keep the holes clean from swarf and alike.
I've settled on baking paper, It's quick to put on and easy to replace. I hold it in place with magnets.
The alignment dowel pins just push right through as do the hold down bolts and all the unused holes are free from swarf.

Just don't tell the wife where here waxed paper went. :

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## mklotz (Sep 18, 2011)

Isn't wax paper a bit, well, slippery in this application?

If so, perhaps tissue paper would be a better choice.


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Marv,
Yeah, waxed was probably the wrong word to use. It's not full on waxed paper but it's not plain paper either.
I haven't had any problems to date, I've used it for about six months now.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## kuhncw (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Phil,

Perhaps you mean parchment paper as it is used for baking and goes right into the oven with the bread or whatever you are baking. There is no wax on it.

Regards,

Chuck


----------

